# Radio problems



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm having some frustrating issues with my wifi and 3g. When ever I disconnect from wifi I can't always depend on 3g to connect, and I end up having to reboot to fix it. When I try to reconnect wifi after being off it a while, it will try to turn on but then just says error next to the wifi checkbox, or it will connect to my wireless network but doesn't fully connect (bars are not full color) and won't browse anywhere. Or it will connect, the bars will fill in and I still can't browse anywhere. I end up having to do some combination of restarting the phone, turning airplane mode on/off or bashing my teeth with a lead pipe! The fix is never consistent, and there doesn't seem to be a specific time I'm going to have trouble. Anyone know what this could be?

I'm on Nis's 0215 cm7 build. I didn't notice this problem untill I was on cm7, but if the issue was with the build I assume more people would see it. I've tried factory reset, Reflashing, everything short of sbf. Anyone know what the deal is?
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

Try the sbf then? If the problem isn't on any other ROM then you probably have a bad flash.


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

Or a bad build. How did you download? Through a pc or the phone? I would redownload on wifi then reflash if that doesn't work then sbf









Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok I downloaded spitemire latest on my computer. And then reflashed. It started giving me problems again. Interestingly though, the problem seems to come into play when I play with prop modder.

But also, when I try the wlan test I found here
http://www.askvg.com/google-android-hidden-secret-codes/ , it doesn't open a menu like it says it should, but enter it in the dialpad then reboot it temporarly fixes it. What is this wlan test?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

